# Hi & Help



## Tessie287 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi everyone I have a little problem. I just set up a new tank a few days ago at work and I just went and bought two goldfish to put in it. I am sitting here looking at them and I see the massive red buldge on the side of one and the other one looks bad too. I called the store back to see if there was anything wrong with the other fish and they said that they have been there awhile. So does anyone have a clue what it is and what I should do? :?: :shock:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I forgot the technical name for it, but its a type of infection or virus.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Move this for you.
Good luck with the fishkeeping.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

nice i live in nj .do u no the name of the store? i might be able to help


----------

